#     ()

## 111

.
   . ,   ...   ... ,  /..      ...          ....      (((  ?      ?
    -       2  2...          2/2.
 !

----------

!   - 10,      :Smilie:  
http://www.ib.ru/pages/opisanie_prog...ovyyi_uchyot_/

----------


## -

> .
>    . ,   ...   ... ,  /..      ...          ....      (((  ?


 !

*-* ,
    .
*-* -     ,      ,
       ....
       ,     -.
   "-"     .

   "- 10"
 -     :
http://www.ib.ru//pages/opisanie_pro...mmy/index.html
, -      .

----------

